# gear box oil change



## deniska (May 23, 2008)

i want to change the gear box oil in my 2000 VR6 but i cant find the plug to fill the box again







. good thing i decided to look for it before get it empty....lol


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: gear box oil change (deniska)*

Same type of 17mm allen that drains it on the bottom but it's on the front of the box........car should be level and fill til it pores out.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: gear box oil change (gehr)*

It should be towards the top, and on the side.
you might have to remove splash gaurd/fender to get at it.


----------

